# Disabling Nat on a thomson TG585v7



## stonneway (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi chaps,

Does anyone know how I can disable NAT and firewalling completely on a Thomson TG585v7 ? I want to use them only as ADSL modems to connect to the adsl line. The thomsons (we have several) will in turn be plugged in to a load balancing VPN router which will do the complex stuff, but for this to work easily we will need to disable all NAT and firewalling on the thomsons.

I can't find specific instructions anywhere, so I'm resigned almost to replace them, but ideally I'd prefer not to.

Thanks

Olly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you access the configuration screens of the Thompson at all?

You could configure the DMZ on the Thompson and configure the secondary router/gateway's WAN settings to use that address. This will work similar to bridge mode for all practical purposes.

I can't find any information on that router either.


----------



## stonneway (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you know if the DMG can be set to forward all externals IPs to the DMG port or whether it only handles one nominated IP ?


----------

